# Emergency...sick kid low temp



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a doeling who was born 4-14 and has been very strong and doing well. Broke with diarrhea about 5 days ago, isolated her and sis and one buckling with their moms. Treated for coccidia (kids) and dewormed kids and moms. Diarrhea had stopped with pepto and temps were all normal. Last night I noticed this one listless and not wanting to eat. Not nursing mom nor wanting any hay, leaves, or grass. Brought her in, gave B12 (had been giving all along) with probios also., and some DYNE which is a high energy caloric dietary supplement. Last night temp 101.9 but she did have some discharge in her eyes, not her nose. She has been in my bathroom all night with heater going and now temp is 99. More listless but will stand when I give her shots. Gave B12 and ADE today, along with forcefed yogurt (warmed) and pepto...pepto first to coat her gut a little...and some oral vitamin C.

Sounds raspy like trouble breathing. Should I give her some Nuflor even tho her temp is low? She still has discharge in her eyes but not her nose, and I was going to give her a bath but don't want to risk her getting chilled more so I put a doggy sweater on her. 

Stool is loose but not watery like before. Put some fresh grass and hay in there and she nudged it like she wanted some but still turns her nose up at it and water. Even tried warming water with molasses and she doesn't want. I have some fluids I can give SQ and will do that in the next few minutes since she isn't drinking. Doesn't even want a bottle which she wasn't a bottle baby but we give one off and on so in a case like this they will know how to take it.

Any ideas to get her appetite up and should I give an AB? She is in my bathroom now with a sweater on..in the shower stall on a towel with the heater sitting right outside of it blowing in....

Susan


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

First - great that you took temps and gave Vit B :hi5: 

To stimulate the appetite, you will need to get her temp up. Take a mixture of Coffee, Whiskey, and Karo Syrup warmed and syringe her a few CC's. Also take some ziplock baggies and fill with hot water for her to lay up against. If she is laying around alot, put one on each side of her and place a towel or blanket over the top. Take the coat off so that the hot water bottles are as close to the skin as possible.

Typically once the temp is back up then they will feel like eating a bit. The SQ fluids is a great idea! But don't give milk till at least a temp of 100.

Keeop us updated and great work!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First thing is you have to get that temp UP. Have you had a fecal done on her? I would get her to the Vet as soon as you can. It sounds like Cocci and when their temp goes that low you are fighting time. I know you treated but it does not sound like it was all treated.

To warm her up I would fill a sock or two with rice, tie it off and heat it in the Microwave.They work Great.

Maybe others have something else but that is what I would do for my goats.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

A warm bath would be best. Put her in a trash bag with her head out so she can breath and then put her in the water. That should keep her dry and warm her up. Also use the karo mixture as Allison said. I would give her antibiotics asap. A low temp just means her body isn't fighting the infection since there is no other reason for her to be cold.


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay..have no whiskey and no coffee...we don't drink either and none on hand...

Would just warming the karo and maybe the DYNE help? I really hate to put oral into her since her temp is low....in my experience they do not swallow well when it is low...I don't think she would swallow now if I gave her anything...

I'll do the warm rice in socks...I just took warm towels out of the dryer and have them on her also...

temp is now...100.0

also, no good vets around for goats except for nearly an hour away...and I've never been to them. Honest I've been a vet tech for nearly 20 years and the vets around here call me for advice when it comes to goats...just because I've owned them for 8 years...

Her body just has to have time to fight back...giving her Nuflor now...I hate giving it...burns and they hate it...

Susan


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

The cofee is for the caffeen to perk em up.... So how about some strong tea. The whisky I dont know what that is for so I cant come up with an aternative there. 

Also with a temp of 100+ you can start feeding again so I would try the oral.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The whiskey helps to warm them from the inside out - do you have any hard alcohol at all in the house?

I hope little one makes it for you!! ray: :hug: ray: :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes any hard alcohol will do. Can you borrow some coffee?
I would also get her into a trash bag and submerge her body in very warm water, rubbing her legs vigourously, massaging from the feet in in apward motion. Then put her in a box with a heating pad for as long as it takes for her temp to get back up.
The CAN pull through this. Prayers coming from my little Sissy who went through this froma 99.something temp at 4 days old.


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

No, no hard alcohol at all...we don't drink and I don't ever use any to cook with or anything...

I do have tea so I'll fix some and mix it with the karo...that should do the trick to boost and warm her...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Should probably save this suggestion for another time but you can always go to the liquior store & get a sample bottle of whiskey to have on hand for emergencies such as this. Maybe $2.50.
Hope she pulls through for you! ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I never use alcohol (no one drinks here) but i do use coffee and karo so the karo and tea should do the trick as Jason said it is the caffine you are looking for in the coffee.

How is teh little one?


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

Very weak...giving her some SQ fluids now....she is responsive but breathing hard....

Just got back from church and kept the heater on her..now I'm warming up the rice packs again and fixing to take her temp...


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

Still hanging in there...sitting up...I think the SQ fluids helped...fixing to try a bottle...

ray: she makes it through the night...

Susan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she is better and will take that bottle, prayers for her to gain strength :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hope she makes it too......Im not in the total same boat but I am still feeling touch and go with my little guy who has the runs, I know the worry :sigh:


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

She is very lethargic this morning....first got up and she was off the towel so put her back and she stood on her own. Her temp was 100.7...still couldn't get her to eat or drink...

then I ran to town to petsit and hubby said she pushed out a hard poop ball and then laid down....went in to check and she was just unresponsive...set her up (she was on her side) and her temp is now 99.7. I warmed the rice rags again and gave her B12 and orally gave her some of the high nutrient stuff...but I couldn't tell if she swallowed or not...

I have a feeling she has given up.....she is so loving....and was the doeling I was going to keep...I have not sold her sister yet and she is doing fine....but Flashdance is the flashier prettier tamer one...

Here is her baby pic...









I always loved her moonspots...and her mother is the oldest doe we have. I can repeat the breeding....but little Flashdance was special...she was always smaller than her sis...but is so sweet....I haven't given up on her yet...but I think she has...

Susan


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hun, I am so sorry. Do what you can for her, and only she can make that decision. Can you tube feed her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with....Allison ...........on the tube feeding..... :hug: 
She may be weak... if it has been a long time...since she has eaten.... :hug: 

Don't give up on her ....  ........if she wants to stop fighting.. she will let you know.... :hug: 
continue the fight and pray....I am praying for the little one to ......there is always hope.. :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goats low in selenium have a hard time sucking and swollowing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> goats low in selenium have a hard time sucking and swollowing.


 Has the little one had a Bo-se shot?


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Emergency...sick kid low temp -RIP*

Little Flashdance just passed. She had given up. I had not and tried til the end. Yes, she had BOSE and yes, I had tube fed, but to no avail. Her drive just wasn't there. I could see it. She just literally gave up and didn't fight it.

Amazing how life works. Our little Ella got sick and she was a bottle baby...Flashdance was dam raised, with a bottle now and then. Ella pulled through and is a little fighter today...but she has drive. Ella isn't registered but is just a little bundle of energy. Flashdance was too but somehow her mom knew I think. Her sister Footloose was bigger and always got all the attention...first to nurse...when both went to her Paris would nudge on Footloose and Flashdance would have to catch up.

As I said, I have Paris her mom and Lancelot her dad, so can repeat the breeding...but no two are ever alike....

Thanks for all the :grouphug: and ray: This community is so great...

Susan


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. :tears: :hug: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so... very sorry... for your loss...  ..You did everything in your power.. to help her....she may of had something internal..... that was wrong .... sometimes....it happens ...and no matter what we do ...we can't save them....again I am so sorry......... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Rest in Peace little Flashdance :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry...I know you did all you could for her.  :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

These losses are so hard. You would hope once they get to two months the worst is behind them, but nature has a way of controlling populations. Not pleasant for us, but you sure made a heroic effort. 
I am so very sorry.


----------

